# Incra Ibox - angled box joint?



## Looty (Aug 22, 2013)

Hello- I am looking to purchase an Incra Ibox and need to make a box joint with a slight (5 degree) angle on 3/4" stock. Any ibox owners that could comment on the feasibility of cutting an angled joint with this jig?


----------



## Nicky (Mar 13, 2007)

It's possible. A wedge, at least as high as the back fence could be used.

If you've not seen this in action, look at


----------

